# What kind of frog is he?



## AzureusRBoss (Sep 3, 2013)

Ok so I have a black eyed frog that I once thought was a mutant bullfrog but his call is all wrong the only other frog locally that looks similar is a green frog so is he a mutant bullfrog with black eyed or a mutant green frog?


----------



## AzureusRBoss (Sep 3, 2013)

Here is his picture


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I would tend to think that he would be a green frog, as what I believe to be the dorsolateral ridges that appear to stretch across his back from his tympanic membrane are absent in bullfrogs. 

-Josiah


----------



## AzureusRBoss (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks I was leaning toward bullfrog at first since his ridge was kind of faint but I listened carefully to his call and it's more of a green frogs.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

No problem. Glad I could help.

-Josiah


----------



## AzureusRBoss (Sep 3, 2013)

This trait had been seen in bullfrogs twice before though I couldn't find any accounts of it in green frogs I guess he's more special than I thought haha.


----------



## santoury (May 3, 2011)

Looks like a pig frog to me. 

Where is he from ?


----------

